# A wee ray of hope with clomid!



## clairey179 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just wanted offer some hope to others using clomid. I've just finished cycle 8 and finally got a BFP  This was despite having no EWCM at all, DTD every 2-3 days, and kinda random ovulation. We were really beginning to despair that this just wasn't going to work for us, but it appears that perseverance really does pay off!
Keep trying ladies!
Hope this gives some hope to those who are where I was a couple of months ago, feeling like it would never work!
xxxx


----------



## lauren.x (Oct 24, 2011)

thats fantastic news Claire !!!!! hope you have a good and healthy pregnancy 


gives me and I'm sure other ladies much hope that it will be us joining you soon 

Lauren xxx


----------



## EmmaD23 (Dec 17, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Thats amazing news I love success stories! 
xxx


----------



## Sarah36 (Jan 2, 2012)

Congratulations Claire, that's fantastic. I have just started month 8 so it's great to know There is hope. Xx


----------



## chazzy333444 (Jul 13, 2011)

clairey179 - congrats....

Im on my 6th cycle and ovulating but no bfp, this is my last cycle before i go back to my clinic, im just so fed up with it and dont really want to take anymore! Its so lovely to read some good news! Keep us updated! xxxxxx babydust to all xxxxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

congratulations xxxx


----------

